# light wieght at keeping this



## fatmuscles (Apr 30, 2007)

not been keeping my junal up to date so some one get on my case lol, did an alright workout today though,
 mon 30/4/07
5 mins cardio

squats 150lb, 12 reps
          200lb, 10 reps
          250lb, 8 reps
          270lb, 8 reps
          280lb, 7 reps

bench press 90lb, 12 reps
                 100lb, 8 reps
                 110lb, 6 reps
                 112.5lb 6 reps
                 112.5lb 4 reps

lat pull downs, 72.5kg, 8 reps
                    80kg, 5 reps x 4 sets

crunches, 1 x 32 reps,
              1 x 16 reps, with 10kg wieght,

5 mins cardio warm down,

-----------------------------------

evening, 2.5 miles running

-----------------------------------

ok that ok by u guys, ill try and keep up to date with this from now on, but will u guys keep on to me about it lol cheers,


----------



## fatmuscles (May 2, 2007)

tue, 1/5/07,

whent for a 4 mile run, well ran 2.5 miles of it then walked the rest of it lol,


----------



## fatmuscles (May 2, 2007)

wed, 2/5/07,

5 mins cardio,
seated rear press, 65lb, 12 reps,
                         75lb, 9 reps,
                         80lb, 6 reps, 5 reps, and 3 reps, what the hell happend,

barbell curls, 65lb, 10 reps,
                  75lb, 7 reps,
                  80lb, 7 reps,
                  80lb, 5 reps, and  5 reps,

calf raises, 45kg, 16 reps,
                60kg, 8 reps, 10 reps,

crunches, 2x40 reps,
grips, 200lb, 220lb, 230lb,

running maching, 1.5 miles 14 mins 40 secs, 233 cals,
first mile in 8 min 53 secs, then slowed down for the last 0.5 miles,

shins felt fked after lol, but planning another run/walk about 5 this evening for about 4.5 miles, wish me luck pmsl,


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 2, 2007)

Good start fatmuscles ...


----------



## fatmuscles (May 2, 2007)

cheers dude


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 2, 2007)

You keep up with this journal, do you understand me mister?  Now, don't disappoint mommy, or I may have to come and  you


----------



## fatmuscles (May 3, 2007)

dam didnt manage that 4.5 miles yesterday, only managed 2.3 miles, will do better today,
no gym today so going for a 5 mile walk this afternoon, then this evening will try and get that 4.5 mile run in lol,


----------



## fatmuscles (May 3, 2007)

ps nice to see ya fit girl hope ya doing good, mwah lol


----------



## fatmuscles (May 4, 2007)

did 3.5 miles for that run, managed it in about 40 mins which aint that fast i agree, but its not bad for me seeing as im overwieght and not use to the running lol, going for a workout in an hour and a half so wish me luck lol, got dam deads today ffs


----------



## fatmuscles (May 5, 2007)

fri 4/5/07,
did my knee in today lol,
5 mins walking to warm up and get legs a bit warm,
squats, (light squat day) 150lb 10
                                  200lb 10
                                  250lb 7
                                  260lb 6, 8
close grip bench             90lb 8
                                  100lb 8
                                  110lb 6
                                  112.5lb 5, 5
knee was hurting by know so droped a few pounds on the deads
dead lifts, 150lb 5
              170lb 6
              190lb 6
              200lb, 5, 5
did some grips at 200lb and 250lb
quit at 5 reps on 150lb on deads (fogot to put belt on ffs)


----------



## fatmuscles (May 7, 2007)

started the new program today lol,
mon 7th may 07,
5 mins cardio,
bench press, 
80lb 12 reps,
90lb 12 reps
100lb 8 reps 8 reps and 6 reps,

incline press 
50lb 12 reps
60lb 8 reps 8 reps

peck deck
60kg 12 reps
67.5kg 12 reps
75kg 7 reps

over head standing press (front of head)
50lb 8 reps 9 reps 8 reps

upright rows
50lb 12 reps
70lb 8 reps 8 reps

rear lats, (no idea how much the plaites are that are on the machine i used think they around 5 lb maybe 10)
9 plaites 12 reps
11 plaites 10 reps
12 plaites 12 reps

tricept extentions
62.5lb 16 reps
75lb 12 reps 12 reps

5 mins cardio warm down,


had a run this afternoon, did 3.3 miles ran 3 quarters and walked 1 quarter, getting a bit easyer but not quite able to manage it all lol


----------



## fatmuscles (May 9, 2007)

8th may 07
whent for another run 3.3 miles. always hate running when i set off but soon get into it, feel great afterwards, cant wait to get my endurance up and get rid of my fat stomach lol, 
lost 47lb so far got another 35lb roughly to go, curently 203lb last way in, looking forwad to friday to way in again, lol
wish me luck lol


----------



## fatmuscles (May 10, 2007)

wed 9 may 07,
5 mins cardio,
squats 
2 sets warm up
100lb 20 reps,
150lb 15 reps,
200lb 10 reps
220lb 10 reps
230lb 10 reps

leg press
200lb 12 reps
288lb 10 reps
332lb 8 reps

leg curls
30kg 10reps, felt a pull on my knee but think id just lay down wrong lol
35kg 12 reps
40kg 12 reps

calf raises
45kg 16 reps
52.5kg 12 reps
60kg 12 reps

crunches 
40 reps
14 with 5 kg
8 with 10 kg

hanging knee raises 
14 reps
14 reps

sit ups with twist 45 degree incline
18 reps
20 reps

grips
150lb
260lb

5 mins cardio warm down


----------



## fatmuscles (May 10, 2007)

10 may 07 
got a push bike today so whent for a ride,
first time in 10 years ive been on a push bike, nearst i been on in 10 years is stationary bike, took it easy and just road to my uncles and back which is about 5 miles each way, planing on using it to get to gym tomorrow so will work as a warm up and warm down, 
ps gym is 9.5 miles from my house lol, so will be a little tired pmsl


----------



## fatmuscles (May 11, 2007)

fri 11 may 07,
biked it to gym 9.5 miles, felt ok lol.
dead lifts,
130lb, 8 reps, 8 reps,
150lb, 8 reps
160lb, 8 reps
170lb, 8 reps

barbell rows 
100lb, 8 reps
105lb, 8 reps, 8 reps

latpull downs,
57kg, 8 reps
65kg, 8 reps 8 reps

barbell curls
50lb, 8 reps
60lb, 8 reps, 8 reps

preacher curls, 
40lb, 12 reps
50lb, 12 reps
60lb, 8 reps

biked it home, but didnt have any rest after biking there before working out, or after working out and biking home so ended up stopping for 10 mins about half way back, 
ffs started peeing down about 5.5 miles from home and no jacket on ffs lol,


----------



## fatmuscles (May 16, 2007)

sat 12/5/07
7 mile bicicle ride + 3.5 miles run

sun 13/5/07
walk 4.5miles + running 3.5 miles

mon 14/5/07
5 mins cardio
bench press 
80lb, 12 reps
90lb, 10 reps
100lb, 8 reps 8 reps 8 reps

inlcine press 
60lb, 9 reps
62.5lb, 8 reps, 9 reps

peck deck,
67.5kg, 13 reps
75kg, 7 reps, 8 reps

overhead press
50lb, 12 reps
52.5lb, 10 reps
55lb, 9 reps

upright rows
70lb, 12 reps
75lb, 10 reps
80lb, 8 reps

rear lats
12 plates, 15 reps
13 plates, 12 reps
15 plates, 10 reps

tricept extentions
75lb, 12 reps
87.5lb, 8 reps, 8 reps

running machine
half miles,
4 mins 28 secs 80 cals


running in afternoon 3.5 miles


----------



## fatmuscles (May 16, 2007)

tues 15/5/07
running 3.5 miles

wed 16/5/07
9.5 miles bycicle to gym
squats
50kg, 8 reps
80kg, 8 reps
90kg, 8 reps

leg press 
300lb, 10 reps
344lb, 9 reps, 10 reps

leg curls
40kg, 12 reps, 13 reps
45kg, 12 reps

calf raises
60kg, 12 reps
67.5kg, 8 reps, 8 reps

crunches
negetive 10 kg 44 reps
bodywieght 20 reps

knee raises
16 reps 16 reps

incline sit ups with twist
24 reps, 24 reps

grips 250lb x 2

bycicle 9.5 miles home, 



afternoon 3.5 mile run


----------

